# Plumbing



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I wondered why our black water tank seem to fill quickly, after downloading the plumbing schematic from winniebago i found that the bathroom sink is plumbed into it, is this usual on RV's?

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Olley

Quite usual, ours does too, so does the shower water, it was explained on an RV forum, two reasons, helps with dissolving the black stuff and as most black tanks are behind the rear axle it's easier to run the waste from the shower and sink there.

PS .. have you seen this helpful site ?

http://www.phrannie.org/macerator.html


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Excellent site jim thanks :lol: all i ever wanted to know about poop, i think i might try the bacteriological system, seems more sensible than chucking chemicals down the toilet.

The milk curn and the gopher hole very amusing. thanks.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> The milk curn and the gopher hole very amusing. thanks.


Most welcome  I think it was JSW who passed it to me .. btw, what's the length of your winnie?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

its classed as a 30' jim but it measures about 31' why??

olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> its classed as a 30' jim but it measures about 31' why??
> 
> olley


In another post you mentioned the GVW .. I assumed it was longer.

Thanks 
Jim


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

its the same as the europeans jim; every year they get heavier :roll: its got twin slides, twin roof air con which all add weight, .I think dudleys will down rate them to 7 1/2 but that only gives you a payload of a few hundred kg's.

I suppose its a different attitude to building them, we are obssessed with weight, they, with taking as many home comforts as possible. i know which way i prefer.

Do they have different licences as we do?

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> iDo they have different licences as we do?


HI Olley
I don't know but while searching I found this rather interesting RV site with lots of info:

http://www.two-lane.com/widebody.html

They have a CDL license ( Commercial Driver License) like our HGV but I don't know about RVs, it looks just as confusing as here .. :?

Guys on the USRV forum will know :idea:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

olley said:


> Do they have different licences as we do?Olley


Went on IRV2 site jim, just had reply they drive on standard car licence, yank said that as their are 25,000 RV's some states have there eye on extra revenue by bringing in a new licence.

Misunderstood (translation problem) above 25,000lb some states are looking at another licence, there are of course far more than 25,000 RV's in america

Olley


----------

